

HTML5 boilerplate - epo
http://html5boilerplate.com/

======
paulirish
You guys should def take a look at the recently added Build Script..

it's Ant-based and does all the common tasks you're supposed to be doing:
concat&minify css&js, optimizes jpgs & pngs, basic to agressive html
minification, filename revving (to pair with heavy expires caching), and
removal of development only code (console.log, profiling, test suite).

[https://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/wiki/Build-
sc...](https://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/wiki/Build-script)

It's still a work in progress but combine this with the provided
apache/nginx/lighttpd config and you'll be hitting 95 point marks in YSlow.
Should save a lot of time with these common tasks/best practices.

~~~
_pius
This is an awesome effort, thanks Paul!

Do you know of any production teams that use The Boilerplate as the basis for
their markup? I'm about to have a design sliced to markup and I'd like to have
it start with this ...

~~~
paulirish
I have heard people request boilerplate at the beginning of an outsourced
project, yup.

As for sites that have launched using boilerplate:
[https://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/wiki/Sites-
us...](https://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/wiki/Sites-using-the-
boilerplate) :)

------
CWIZO
Already discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1592625>

~~~
epo
My bad, I thought I'd checked. What's the 'right' thing to do, delete this?

~~~
trezor
I hadn't seen it before and I found it rather interesting.

If noone else complains, I say give it a shot. Definitely a good resource
which can take some word of mouth.

~~~
hswolff
Also it's been recently updated after its first initial public showing. I'd
definitely recommend giving it a try.

------
JonnieCache
HAML + SASS version: <https://github.com/himmel/html5-boilerplate>

------
mambodog
I use the bare-bones version of the HTML5 Reset: <http://html5reset.org/>

------
brlewis
This is a bare-bones template. I made a more sophisticarted two-column
template I would like to encourage others to use:
<http://www.getfreewebdesigns.com/preview/?template=802>

~~~
ceejayoz
It's supposed to be bare-bones, so that it can be used for any design.

~~~
brlewis
The body contains a container div enclosing an empty header and empty footer.
That's more bare-bones than some people will want.

There is value in a template that correctly uses nav, section, article and
aside. You stand a better chance of making reusable CSS starting from such a
template.

~~~
ceejayoz
The HTML5 boilerplate doesn't get in my way - it includes some commonly needed
stuff like jQuery, a CSS reset, etc. I can use it as the base for anything,
not just a blog with a tree menu and a particular layout. (I'd also disagree
with your use of the aside tag for archive navigation)

~~~
brlewis
I'm not saying the HTML boilerplate is useless. I'm saying that something less
bare-bones is useful.

Something less bare-bones can also be used as a base for anything. Deleting
unused elements is easy.

The aside was intended to hold a variety of content. You're right that the
sample content is navigation. I will look at making it a nav within the aside.

